# stapling plastic bull nose bead



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay I have a question about stapling plastic bull nose bead. I have always either nailed or used 1" narrow crown staples or glued my plastic bull nose bead. I have also used probably 10 boxes of hydro bead. You know the stuff you spray with water and wait then stick to the corners. My finishers do not like the paper cover over the bull nose so I have gone back to the plastic bull nose. Well I am tired of the narrow crown stapler cracking the bead and just setting to deep or not enough so I am going to try some regular light weight staples with a pneumatic stapler. These staples will only be 1/2 inch maybe 5/8 at the longest. I have always felt the USG all purpose will hold the bead on in the first place but now I am getting a little paranoid about just using 1/2 inch staples. What do all of you folks think. I have tried this little gun out and it works way better than the narrow crown 1" staples for plastic bead. I hate nailing bead unless its just a stick or two. I am getting way old for this sport. I am going to post this in both hanging and finishing forums because I think it applies to both. I hope that is not against the rules.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I used 1" crowns as well. Now I've switched over to ½ " divergent staples. They work the best I find. Set the compressor to 100lbs and you should be fine.


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I used 1" crowns as well. Now I've switched over to ½ " divergent staples. They work the best I find. Set the compressor to 100lbs and you should be fine.


So you just use staples then and no glue. Thats what I am hoping anyway.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

No. Use glue and staples. It just makes the bead a dream to coat. Make sure to get some muddmaxx and add it to your mud. 2 coats is do able but I still give them three to pull them extra tight.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just bought a T50 this week(couldnt get anything else). I use the 3/8 or 1/4 staples. Anything more then that is overkill.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

DAVE17352 said:


> So you just use staples then and no glue. Thats what I am hoping anyway.


Keep hoping ! Glue and staples.:thumbsup:


----------

